# Coral Reef Shop Eye Candy - New Tonga Shipment......



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Coral Reef Shop SALE! - New Tonga Eye Candy......*

New Tonga Shipment arrived Yesterday. Some very nice chalices, echinos, leathers, and brains of all sorts - lobos, platys, etc. Oh yeah...there's some very nice deep rich coloured SPS as well.  Enjoy........

P.S. - Rumour has it they will have a Tonga sale 

P.P.S. - Rumour has it .....they will be getting some Flame Hawkfish in soon. 

Nice chatting and catching up as always with Mr. Wilson today. Thanks for the love Tristan.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Pictures.....*

Part II.....enjoy.....


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm waiting for your ride ?????


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

We'll go on a roadtrip soon. This weekend might be tough to schedule. Chinese New Year's - any excuse for me to party.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Taipan...............Happy New Year................

................yammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...seng............

Do not drink too much. You will agree its more fun in Hongkong n Singapore during this season............miss all the reunion dinners,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Kung hei fat choi Red !


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Isn't the Lunar New Year on Friday?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, it is on this Friday.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Weekend SALE! .....*

So I've consulted with the powers that be - namely Tristan and Mr. Wilson (Mark's currently galavanting and globetrotting)......

Looks like I get to announce is a very nice lucrative SALE this Saturday and Sunday (February 1st and February 2nd). A majority of pieces will be in the $40-$60 range. Of these pieces; MOST will be $40!  These $40 pieces are considerably higher priced (think $60-$80) most of the time.

I was trying to think up a shnazzy name or theme for this SALE.

"Chinese New Year's" Sale
"It's Really, Really Cold outside" Sale
"Bieber Surrenders to Authorities" Sale

However if I did announce any one of those themed sales; I'd alienate a whole subset of potential customers 

CRS could have a Festivus Sale:






Or simply.....a wonderful "Tonga Coral" Sale. Bottom Line: MOST pieces of Coral - LPS, SPS, Softies will be on SALE for $40

P.S. - The corals have NOT been picked through. I didn't buy anything - seriously (I don't have a Display.....yet)  There are A LOT of nice pieces.

P.P.S. - I made a wager with Mr. Wilson regarding the Flame Hawkfish when I saw them on a supplier list.....let's see how popular these guys become once they arrive. 

Good Hunting everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Awesome! Now I know how I'll be spending my time this weekend!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

loonie said:


> Yes Taipan...............Happy New Year................
> 
> ................yammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...seng............
> 
> Do not drink too much. You will agree its more fun in Hongkong n Singapore during this season............miss all the reunion dinners,,,,,,,,,,


Thanks so much. To you as well. We'll get together before you go to Singapore. 



zenafish said:


> Awesome! Now I know how I'll be spending my time this weekend!


I'm sure they'll appreciate that.


----------

